# -더러



## idialegre

In the following sentence, taken from a newspaper article, I don't quite understand the meaning of 없을뿐더러. Could someone help me?

'진짜 여성이 누구인가'란 질문은 그 자체로 의미가 없을뿐더러 차별적 위계 구조를 낳기 때문에 지양할 질문이다.

Thanks!


----------



## Dabin

It's very similar as the English phrase 'not only ~ but ...' (usually as a *negative* meaning)

The question of 'Who's a real woman' is the one we should exclude because it does *not only* have a special meaning itself* but also* makes a discriminative form of order of rank.

Not confident of whether my English translation is right or not exactly but hope it helps you.

Additional examples below :

1. 나는 그 일을 못 할 뿐더러 하고싶지도 않아!
(= I'm not only able to do it but also I don't want to !)

2. 너는 나를 싫어할 뿐더러 날 친구로도 생각하지 않잖아.
(= You not only hate me but also don't consider me as your friend.)


----------



## vientito

How is this different from -뿐만아니라, in terms of meaning and tone?


----------



## Dabin

vientito said:


> How is this different from -뿐만아니라, in terms of meaning and tone?




I should have explained more exactly to you . I'm really sorry. I was wrong with my answer. It's not correct.
Because It's a little bit confusing part even for Korean people, I've just looked up in my dictionary.

Both two words are same.  And Both of them can be used in all situations whenever it's positive or negative.


----------



## Elnath

It's a tricky concept to explain even among Koreans but basically they both have the same function and can be used interchangeably in many cases. They both have "not only but also~" concept which suggests the ensuing idea after such expression has additional information related to the initially mentioned idea. (Either positive or negative, it complements the original idea)

In terms of tone,
뿐더러 seems to give more emphasis to the second information mentioned after it.

Also, though I said they can be used interchangeably, 뿐더러 doesn't work well with nouns and pronouns.

내 동생은 능력있는 엔지니어일뿐더러 자상한 가장이다.  X

내 동생은 능력있는 엔지니어일 뿐만아니라 자상한 가장이다. O

I hope it helped.


----------



## idialegre

Thanks, everybody!


----------

